# Clownfish shipment over 200 to choose from!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Lots of nice clowns in. And we are having a blowout picasso sale.

Regular grade picasso on sale for 20$ each if you buy 2 or more. (Regular price 60$ ea)

Got some big gold nuggets with face paint, wyoming whites, gold flakes, pearl eye clarkiis, snowflakes, and some gorgeous onyx picassos!!

Clownfish Pics


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

How much are the snowflakes?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

iGeeve said:


> How much are the snowflakes?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


40 each right now! Get em while theyre hot!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

It,s been a while Is public and walk-in welcome ?Are you still doing appointment only?please update Thanks


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

simba said:


> It,s been a while Is public and walk-in welcome ?Are you still doing appointment only?please update Thanks


We are open to public again. Hours are 1pm - 8pm Everyday. Closed on Mon

Thanks


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you please do a video and some pics of your clown fish shipment if you have time .Thanks


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Flazky said:


> We are open to public again. Hours are 1pm - 8pm Everyday. Closed on Mon
> 
> Thanks


Yeah sure thing. Ill get a video of em today if I have time.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Again


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heres the pics. Just visit the link:
Clownfish Pics


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey I m here at your store. R u not open??


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

What are the last clowns called? the ones with the stripes? how many Gold nuggets do you have and what is the price on them? Is this an ORA shipment?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> What are the last clowns called? the ones with the stripes? how many Gold nuggets do you have and what is the price on them? Is this an ORA shipment?


Last clowns are called Pearl eye'd clarkiis. The gold nuggets are 200$ each and it is not an ORA shipment. From another breeder =)


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*First SW fish*

Thanks Marko

Got a Picasso from you today and it is a beautiful fish.

Great deal for suck a beautiful fish.


----------

